# Pyestock Update 24/3/2013



## Mars Lander (Mar 25, 2013)

Got here about 2 weeks ago and demo was just starting , but was only groundwork all intact just holes in the ground to the far west where the demo is encamped but now in just 2 weeks the AIRHOUSE is about to bite the dust all the piping is gone from the front and the carnage is right upto the gantry ladder!!, anymore from here and it will eat into the airhouse itself , if you aint been NOW is the time, I reckon by the end of this week some of the more choice iconic scenes from here will be gone forever.










[/url]


its not just the Airhouse there is random sparodic meddling going on in all areas now




[/url]

I would of taken one from other side of roof at the rest of the site but i couldnt feel hands anymore thru the biting cold.


I feel really privileged to have seen this place now, firstly Me and Ssshhhh..... with Luckypants and PeterC4 and again me and Ssshhh... giving a tour to Perjury Saint...our various reports will follow shortly I should imagine after PeterC4's excellent start .​


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well reported mate, no airhouse, will all be gone soon, really glad we went now, good stuff


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheers for poppin back with me in tow dude! Wouldve been distraught if id missed it!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd have been pissed to have missed this on. Thank god 'Little Feisty' got me in in time.


----------



## Pen15 (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad to have been a couple of times myself and to have been part of the now legendary "Santa Stock".

Thanks for the update Alt


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 25, 2013)

Bloody hell, looks like work is coming along in a fairly speedy manner! Cheers for the update mate. May have to get one last mission to the old girl.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 26, 2013)

Great work, do keep us updated!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 26, 2013)

B*gger! I'll never see it now... oh well, the sloe gin was nice whilst it lasted.


----------



## krela (Mar 26, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> B*gger! I'll never see it now... oh well, the sloe gin was nice whilst it lasted.



You were the first thing that popped into my head when I read this.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 26, 2013)

What a sad sight indeed. Thanks for the update, fond memories


----------



## sweet pea (Mar 26, 2013)

even more gutted my pics got lost


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah... The one that got away.

Always promised myself I would visit, but could never get there!


----------



## matthewadams (Mar 27, 2013)

How long do people think is left ! ? I still have not been!!


----------



## sparky. (Mar 27, 2013)

Very sad to see this go visited here quiet a few times R.I.P Pyestock


----------

